# Caught in the ACT!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This is the first time that I've seen Dewey do this!!!! Yikes!!!! I've got to put a STOP to this ASAP! That little ornery boy!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Yikes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Debbie - what's he doing? I can't tell. :blink::blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So sorry, is he Peeing on your gorgeous rug!! The worst for me was the wool rugs. :w00t: glad that's over!! Always pick a rug away from sight, its like giant pee pad I guess. :blink:


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL I can't tell either.... Is he in a room he shouldn't be?

(This is like a game! "Guess What Dewey Did!" )


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I looked again now I'm not sure either.:HistericalSmiley:

Deb. come back!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Got it!!! I Thought it was a photo. 

Watch video he PEES on her sofa!! :w00t: sometimes little boys will be boys. It's like he waits till the other one enters room to mark HIS area.

Deborah must be cleaning her sofa. Maybe its little squirt only.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Time to start syling some belly bands


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Grace'sMom said:


> (This is like a game! "Guess What Dewey Did!" )


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I only had to read the title of the post to know that Dewey must be up to no good, again!

Deb, how awful! Your white couch! 
Maybe he thought it looked too clean after you found that special cleaner?


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh that is such a Frank move! Just a quick lift and squirt. It's like a little fly by just to say he was there. Belly bands are the best preventative.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

:eek2_gelb2:

Dewey!! You naughty boy!

LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Belly bands the only solution? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I could not tell from the photo or video what Dewey was up to---I thought he had messed up the placing of the pillows on the sofa! That seemed a bit mild for Dewey. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Dewy, you do push your limits:HistericalSmiley: I have never caught Chachi doing anything like that in our house and I am not going to buy one of those flash lights to see if he has/does.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sammie had never marked till we added Penny. he had this phase where he would randomly mark on the drapes and sofa, then after few months he just stopped.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh my...I couldn't figure it out either, thought it was just a pic. What a bad boy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes he PEED on the sofa! That's the same sofa that one of my past dogs peed on!! He never even lifted his leg before!!! Well he won't be in that room again or I'll have to nip this behavior in the bud!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm sorry, touch the picture to start the video!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

Omg I was watching and thinking, no no don't do it don't lift it then he did it. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

It's a wonder everyone didn't hear me yell when he lifted his leg!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> It's a wonder everyone didn't hear me yell when he lifted his leg!


Deb, I think I heard you!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh I just saw the lift at the end. :w00t: Tyler doesn't do it but there's a havanese on our floor who likes to run into my neighbor's apt (who has two girls) and she will often mark to show who's boss. :angry: And she's an interior designer with all white rugs and furniture. I don't let that girl come in our house anymore because I know she'll do it here.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I didn't see it earlier today when I watched, but I did this time. oh no!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Naughty, naughty boy! We've always had that problem with little boy dogs. Hope this was just a one time incident for darling Dewey!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh no! :w00t:. Someone please tell me that this is more likely to happen in a multiple dog household????


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, it definitely is, Kathy!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Every once in a while I catch one of my little male poodles do that in the oddest places:angry:. We call him our loveable little misfit. Maisie and Beau are perfect but Cody can be a challange:HistericalSmiley:.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> Oh no! :w00t:. Someone please tell me that this is more likely to happen in a multiple dog household????


Seems that way to me Kathy. Or other pups that visit!! 

I don't know for sure but I have wondered if Sammie's really had anything to do with Penny coming to live here or not. The fact he never marked and Penny had been here quite some time when he started. It was around time my friend had many visits with her 2 Yorkie's. Then later on she told me that her male marks as if it was normal, no big deal for her. I thought to myself, geeez I bet he marked in my house. :w00t: then Sammie started. I hate it but her dogs cannot visit us anymore because Sammie has not marked since that episode which can last few months on and off. It's a pain to clean the bottom of drapes. That's where I think the yorkie may have first marked. And I'm sure her DH will not put a belly band on his dog. He kinda thinks I'm nutso about mine. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, it definitely is, Kathy!


Thats good to hear. 



SammieMom said:


> Seems that way to me Kathy. Or other pups that visit!!
> 
> I don't know for sure but I have wondered if Sammie's really had anything to do with Penny coming to live here or not. The fact he never marked and Penny had been here quite some time when he started. It was around time my friend had many visits with her 2 Yorkie's. Then later on she told me that her male marks as if it was normal, no big deal for her. I thought to myself, geeez I bet he marked in my house. :w00t: then Sammie started. I hate it but her dogs cannot visit us anymore because Sammie has not marked since that episode which can last few months on and off. It's a pain to clean the bottom of drapes. That's where I think the yorkie may have first marked. And I'm sure her DH will not put a belly band on his dog. He kinda thinks I'm nutso about mine. :HistericalSmiley:


It sounds like you're right about Sammie marking because of your friends yorkie doing it. That would make me angry if my dog started because someone else's dog did it in MY house. She shouldn't have brought him to your house if she knew he would do that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel only has marked (at least that I have observed) in Lucy's house---that is my friend who keeps dogs, & re-homes them, etc. for the SPCA in Greece. I do put a belly band on him if I am going some place new, to a hotel, or someplace that has dogs or if a dog is coming to us---because I need to be sure. I think he smells where other dogs have marked. He has never tried to mark at home. 
He does however try to mount other dogs!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

SammieMom said:


> So sorry, is he Peeing on your gorgeous rug!! The worst for me was the wool rugs. :w00t: glad that's over!! Always pick a rug away from sight, its like giant pee pad I guess. :blink:


Any throw rug in the house is mistaken for a pee pad by Bitsy and Rylee, since they were pee pad trained before I got them....:w00t:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, saw the video again---yep! Dewey ( & youie) is in big trouble!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

OM...G! That's hilarious! I don't mean to make light of the situation but he's such a cutie...and so sweet looking...to see him standing there looking so innocent...I can't believe he did that...So sorry Deb...I hope his pee pee didn't stain that beautiful couch!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That couch is probably over 25 years old but a good piece. That is where one of my past dogs marked on it. Now that couch has been professionally cleaned, and cleaned by me more times than I could count. It had to be marked by Eerie at least 15 years ago. I guess the scent of another dog never goes away!! I am planning on getting the couch re upholstered , but I wasn't planning on it just yet! That Dewey is always into something!!! He squirted a teeny tiny bit and I cleaned it, but will have to watch that boy!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> That couch is probably over 25 years old but a good piece. That is where one of my past dogs marked on it. Now that couch has been professionally cleaned, and cleaned by me more times than I could count. It had to be marked by Eerie at least 15 years ago. I guess the scent of another dog never goes away!! I am planning on getting the couch re upholstered , but I wasn't planning on it just yet! That Dewey is always into something!!! He squirted a teeny tiny bit and I cleaned it, but will have to watch that boy!!!


I don't think the scent EVER goes away. My 1st malt wld pee on my parents oriental rug which was mucho bucks. They had it cleaned over and over and he still peed there. Maddie also peed on that same rug and Lacie who NEVER pees in my house will pee on that same rug. My moms always complaining that she smells pee and I'm always defending Lacie, then I feel the rug and YUP...the little stinker peed. I hope this doesn't become a habit for Dewey or for the others now that it's been freshened up by Dewey otherwise somebody is going to be in BIG trouble!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

somebody's in troubleolice:
quick question, I noticed handsome Dewey has long hair, when he pee's does it get on his hair:innocent: if so do you need to bath him everytime:w00t: just asking


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> somebody's in troubleolice:
> quick question, I noticed handsome Dewey has long hair, when he pee's does it get on his hair:innocent: if so do you need to bath him everytime:w00t: just asking


I don't know how he does it, but he never gets pee on his hair. He also doesn't walk through it on the pad( like Hardy does) I do keep his belly cut short .


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

oh I was wondering, we had a male cockapoo who never lifted his leg, he was our lover boy:wub:, he also had the poodle coat, very curly.
I have always wondered about a male dog in long coat, so you keep his belly short that makes sense.
I just learned something new. Thanks


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Has something changed in the house? I wonder if he is stressed over something. I have had Luck standing on the pad and miss it by lifting his leg, but never peeing without a pad under him I wonder if he is having an issue with Hardy and is marking the couch as his - have they been fighting recently.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a naughty boy, Dewey!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

wkomorow said:


> Has something changed in the house? I wonder if he is stressed over something. I have had Luck standing on the pad and miss it by lifting his leg, but never peeing without a pad under him I wonder if he is having an issue with Hardy and is marking the couch as his - have they been fighting recently.


No nothing has changed Walter, it's like "Groundhog Day" the movie , everything the same. I think it's just the old scent on the couch. ...... Plus you never know what Dew's going to get in to! LOL!


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I haven't read everything but a home steam cleaner is heaven sent.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Uh oh! Time for a belly band!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb, I looked at your video several times. It almost looks like Dewey was making a tinkle on your carpet. :w00t:

I am curious what was happening right before what Dewey did. Were you saying "no" to Violet or Laurel? I thought I heard you saying that. Were you getting all the fluffs rounded up to go outside?

Do you think Dewey was sending you a message that he was P'O.. ed about something? (sorry, I couldn't resist that! LOL)

I do find it interesting if it has happened just this one time with Dewey. From day one ... when Snowball came home with us at fifteen weeks ... he was trained to use the potty pad. And, always ... except for one time, he squats down when he pees. Only once ...did I see him lift his leg to pee on the potty pad! I've always wondered why he did the leg lift just that one time! I remember standing there with my mouth wide open from surprise! LOL


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> That couch is probably over 25 years old but a good piece. That is where one of my past dogs marked on it. Now that couch has been professionally cleaned, and cleaned by me more times than I could count. It had to be marked by Eerie at least 15 years ago. I guess the scent of another dog never goes away!! I am planning on getting the couch re upholstered , but I wasn't planning on it just yet! That Dewey is always into something!!! He squirted a teeny tiny bit and I cleaned it, but will have to watch that boy!!!


Deb--Might just be that it was the closest thing to him. As soon as Laurel got close he marked. So you could buy new one and he will go on it too. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Boys will be boys. Sorry you just never know what they will do.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Funny that he chose to do that when you were filming...maybe he wanted to show that he's the man!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

donnad said:


> Funny that he chose to do that when you were filming...maybe he wanted to show that he's the man!


Donna I believe that he did it on purpose !(just kidding) He tries to shock me every day with something new!!! LOL!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I have been dealing with that all weekend!! Zoey hiked his leg and peed on the table leg in the kitchen 3 times on Saturday! Then last night, we were all in the living room watching the Daytona race (good job, Jr.!) and he squatted and peed right in the floor. He has always had accidents, but this is way beyond accidents. We had to leave yesterday for a while and I put him in the bathroom w/a potty pad. I haven't had to do that since we first got him. He has had skin problems --he has this someimes--and got a Depo-Medrol injection but other than that, nothing has changed. He has had these injections before and been fine. Actually, I was going to start a thread about this today and ask for HELP!! Deb, I'm so sorry about your rug...I feel your pain...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> I have been dealing with that all weekend!! Zoey hiked his leg and peed on the table leg in the kitchen 3 times on Saturday! Then last night, we were all in the living room watching the Daytona race (good job, Jr.!) and he squatted and peed right in the floor. He has always had accidents, but this is way beyond accidents. We had to leave yesterday for a while and I put him in the bathroom w/a potty pad. I haven't had to do that since we first got him. He has had skin problems --he has this someimes--and got a Depo-Medrol injection but other than that, nothing has changed. He has had these injections before and been fine. Actually, I was going to start a thread about this today and ask for HELP!! Deb, I'm so sorry about your rug...I feel your pain...




Dewey has never had an accident. He came to me 100% pee pad trained by his wonderful breeder. This was the first time that he did this, actually the first he lifted his leg! He hasn't done it since that video,but we haven't been in that room either. Hope that your little one feels better and no more accidents!!!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

We have had Zoey about 6 years. He belonged to my son's girlfriend at the time and she was going to take him to the shelter because her family moved into a new construction home and Mom would not let her take Zoey into it. Come to find out, we were his 4th home in 3 years. We have always had a little bit of a problem with his potty training, but for the most part, I haven't fussed or gotten angry at him. I chalked it up to not having a stable home for those important first years and not being trained. The first person who had him was a much older lady, then the teacher daughter who didn't have much time for him and then the girlfriend who thought that he was just something to play with. So, I have tried to be lenient with him and try to teach him with love and patience. So, here we are. I haven't been home yet--it's 3:45 pm so I don't know what has happened at home, but I truly hope that I don't have to crate him--it scares him and I don't want to restrict him from rooms in the house--he's peed in all of them!!-so, I'm not sure what to do. Any suggestions, PLEASE???


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I guess if it were me, I'd rule out any medical issues like an UTI. Is he outside or pee pad trained? I would go back to potty training 101 .It seems like you might have to confine him so that you can keep an eye in him. Hope he gets the hang of it again soon. Good luck!


----------

